# Thomas the Train for S scale



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

does anyone have/sell an S-scale Thomas the Train??? 

DaveH


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't think they make them yet....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Let's hope they never do. I don't mind the cartoon character, but to commercialize everything with Thomas is going way too overboard. And in my opinion, it doesn't help the true meaning of the hobby.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nutting but flyer, that was rough! My daughter 2 loves thomas, and trains in general. Maybe when she outgrows thomas she will appreciate the other stuff. I just bought a o Guage set for her. While it does nothing for us, bringing a smile to small child is worth it. Thomas has been around in one form or another for like 70 years. That's a longer then some of my trains!


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just for info...our club does at least 3 shows a year for kids...just did one last Sat. for Breakfast with Santa. I realize Thomas is for the kids...buy so was the event. They go "wild" when they see the N and HO scales. 

NOW...I wonder if it's possible to change the trucks on an O scale and use S scale...thoughts???


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a O scale and a G scale Thomas.. Both were well used.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I didn't mean it to be "rough". It's only my opinion. My grandson also loves to watch Thomas on TV. But he loves my Flyer trains too. And those are what I hope to keep his interest. To me Thomas is a commercialized gimmick that places pressure for the purchase of hundreds, maybe thousands of Thomas-themed toys. I don't mind showering him with my Flyers. They are much better toys.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Don...make no excuses. I know what your talking about. Take the Polar Express for example. Anyway thought an S scale Thomas would be neat for the younger kids...


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Daveh219, never had any flyer stuff, give me some dimensions and when I get the set I'll see if it's possible. Only problem I see is with the engine. Maybe mount it on a flyer body? I'm going to paint up some junkers to look like thomas rigs. Nuttin but flyer will like that, no consumerism involved, just paint! And i agree about the commercialism, but let's face it there is not a lot of newcomers to hobby! Any exposer, can only help! The thomas wooden trains are quality, don't know about the o scale stuff, yet. And like I said before thomas has been around for years, before the commercial push, before TV and video. It sparked kids imaginations and got them into trains! Isn't that what this is about, trains? By the way, my daughter loved my layout and trains first, that sparked the thomas thing. Man, everything is thomas, but I don't mind. My girl likes trains, and I hope she will grow into my layout. She allready controls the accessories, runs the transformer ( with help, a lot of help!). No offense ment,or taken. Have fun! I will look into the conversion, post some car measurements, even if it's not cost effective, let's find out if it can be done!


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

sjm...will do. I'll pick one of my newer "older" flyers and see about measurements. I haven't looked at too many Thomas' to see about fabricating one out of S scale. We'll see. Thanks for the input...


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok, Annie is 7 5/8 by 2 1/2 by 2 1/2. Bottom truck plate easily removed with plastic tabs. Any flat base will bolt on. Thomas is the hard part, it looks like he's got 5 1/4 by 2 1/2 inches to fit in a motor. Don't know about the height. I don't know how to convert ( or even if it's possible) the existing engine over. I figured you'd throw a flyer motor in there. You wouldn't have the sounds and such. I would buy a few box cars and paint up an engine to look like thomas . Shouldn't be too hard! (that's because I'm not doing it!)


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Check this out. There is a Thomas the Train locomotive in S-gauge.

Mark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZM2dJDLOVw


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Cool. But I saw something else there even better....how did they get the original highway flashers to alternate flash??


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice video, the cloud background is a nice touch. In the o scale stuff the technically inclined ( not me) build a resistor type thing that automatically switches the flashers. I'm assuming the same can be done for s?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Something like this http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=22465 maybe? I don't know, it might help.


----------

